# You realized you have Vizsla fever when...



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

You had a grueling long day at work, a bad commute home, took your pup outside for an hour long romp in the field... had the time of your life, came home and snuggled him for three hours and now that he's in bed, you're watching vizsla movies on youtube. I've got it bad!


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol! I do the exact same thing! Bad traffic and all.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

You realize you have a Vizsla... 
after you got lost for hours walking the dog in the forest, got home, dragging your feet, dead tired, the dog looks at you wagging it's tail frantically from side to side as if asking you to go out again :-[ 
Gotta be kidding, I sent him straight to the crate.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2588.msg16963.html#msg16963


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I get it Data, after a huge day yesterday, all I wanted to do today was sit around the camp relaxing. But do you think Astro and Zsa Zsa would have a bar of that??? Nope, they wanted to go hunting again. A walk wasn't good enough. I went to go for a walk and they kept whining till I went back and grabbed the bow and put on the camo clothing. They know now that without the bow and the clothing, it's just a walk!!! I've made a Very big rod for my own back now!!  

But to answer the OP. You know you have Vizsla fever when you wake up with your V asleep across your arm, your arm has pins and needles and really should be moved......but you can't bare the thought of disturbing your dear boy's slumber.............


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Ditto to all the above but have to add I snippet from yesterday .....

You know you have Vizsla fever when you find your Vizsla in his bed laying with his head on one of your work shirts/blouses and instead of reprimanding him, you softly remove the shirt/blouse and replace it with an old t-shirt so he can continue sleeping with it .....


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

You know you have Vizsla Fever when .....
a. Your IPHONE & IPAD are filled with nothing but pics of your V's

b. Your house and truck windows are covered with your V's NOSE ART

c. You wake up in the middle of the night with a 53 pound V draped across your legs and a 25 pound V pup stretched with her hind feed tangled in your hair, a stuffed Lambchop toy on your chest and a half gnawed knuckle bone in bed next to you and you just close your eyes and go back to sleep!

d. You manage to mention something about your V's into 95% of your adult conversations with others

e. You begin to notice you are spending more $$$ at the pet stores and with the butcher for bones then $$$ on yourself (and you don't really mind!)

and finally....

f. You know you have Vizsla fever when your heart and soul is filled with the unconditional love and devotion that these beautiful creatures are willing to give you on a daily basis from the moment they come into your life 'til the last breath is taken.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

You know you have V fever when you talk about your pup in such a way that people assume they're your child, not your dog. And you aren't offended by it at all.

(Side story: one of my clients thought that Haeden was my child, not my dog which was awkward to correct. I guess when I say I have to get Haeden from daycare, take Haeden to see grandma, get Haeden birthday presents, go home to feed Haeden...it all makes sense!)


----------



## tgrove (Mar 5, 2009)

nose art!!!

I spit out my tea when I read that

love it


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

OMG I like this post!
Ditto to all these!

I'll change out of my suit for work just so we can cuddle a little more.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

You realized........................
When your grown daughters tell you "Dad, you love your Vizslas more than you do us or your grandkids." 

Ouch. Just had to explain I spend a lot more quality time with my Hungarian Pointers. :

RBD


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

RBD PERFECT  ;D


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

RBD - I am afraid my 3.5 year old is going to notice soon that we are arguing over who gets to take the pup for a walk and who stays home w/ the kiddo. =)


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

You know you have Vizsla fever when you've been laid up with Norovirus for 2 days and all you really care about is being well enough to get up and be with your pup! Even though I have been blown completely out of the water by Daddy in my absence... Zdogsmom, the bit about the lambchop toy on your chest, hilarious!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> You realized........................
> When your grown daughters tell you "Dad, you love your Vizslas more than you do us or your grandkids."
> 
> Ouch. Just had to explain I spend a lot more quality time with my Hungarian Pointers. :
> ...


I wouldn't worry to much about it. 
My kids accuse me of planning my day around the dogs.
Its not our fault they don't want to go on long walks with us everyday.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

They are just full of unconditional love.
How does that quote go?:

_If you doubt that dog is man's best friend, try the following:
lock your wife and your dog in the trunk of your car. After an hour, who's happy to see you? _


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

I make my kids move so my Vizslas can lay next to me on the sofa.......I do make a joke of it, but they give me some strange looks, and often the younger one (13) will refuse to move, spoilsport!


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

OMG every word here is true! Esp the nose art ;D


----------



## our1stveeshy (May 6, 2012)

I ask my husband to get up and get her a blanket so she doesn't catch a draft when she's laying on the couch because my legs are usually pinned underneath her. : But I don't mind.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmm, let's see:

- when I wake up in the morning and say "good morning sunshine" which makes two adorable cuddle buns crawl next to me on the bed and lick my face and then we snuggle for awhile

- when I show a new picture of my dogs to my coworkers almost every day

- when I come home to a huge, destructive mess and my first thought is that it's my own fault for not wearing them out better before I left

- and when I can't wait to come home and see two of the cutiest, most excited faces...


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I am currently sitting on the couch while my husband preps dinner because miles is draped over me and neither of us wants to disturb him. Guess we know who runs this house! We love our Velcro vizsla


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I am loving all your contributions! I have another...

Last night hubby and I fell asleep on the floor hanging out with W.... Woke up and realized we were both passed out and draped over our pup.


----------

